# Boundary water- first trip report



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Went to the BWCA for the first time. Ended up going to Crooked Lake and used packsack outfitters to tow our canoes to the no motor zone.
I cant say enough about their service, very nice folks. 
The effort to get to our destination was more than I thought it would be but the fishing was pretty good for 3 first timers. 
I focused on smallies and walleye while the other 2 in my group had pike on their mind.
In 4 days of fishing time I landed many smallies that were between 19 and 20 Inches. Pretty thick fish up there.
So many options for routes, probably picked one that was too much for my back but what an experience it was.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What was the cost of the trip per persom? Were any nice pike caught? Walleye?


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

One buddy got a 36 inch piike.
I focused mainly on smallmouth but fished the walleye for the linch-dinner. I probably landed 7 walleye around 25 inches most of the others in the normal 18 inch range.
1 person paid up front, waiting for the bill, I can post when I get those details.
We rented 2 kevlar canoes, used their tow service both ways and rented a couple packs, a ground pad and sleeping bag.
We brought the rest.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Some of my fondest fishing/outdoor memories are up there. One particular campsite on one particular lake that we always aimed for - and it was open for all but the first night of one trip. Way out on a finger/point overlooking a nice size lake. 

Last time I went was waaaay back in '05 and it was just Dad and me. Rained the whole week, blew like crazy on the way out, and it was the only time I've ever capsized a canoe. 

We typically always went in late May or early June and the fishing was top notch. I always fished for smallmouth, but the occasional Pike would always oblige. Caught my biggest pike ever (36") right off the campsite.

As with the OP, we always used Kevlar. A little more expensive, but well worth it on those long portages. 

I'd really like to get back at some point. Life just gets too busy.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

One evening in the BW we cooked some brats and stuff, I threw a small piece of brat down by our canoe because it fell and got dirty. The next morning early when the sun is just starting to come up I here some grunting down by the canoe, I thought it was a bear, but realized it was a moose, the thing walked right into our camp and looked right into my tent, I was froze from fear, it could have stomped me, it walked down to the water and swam across to the other side. My buddie was already awake in his tent and didn't see it till I told him to get out here. Pretty cool to have a moose in our camp. Been to the BW 4 times, love it and hope to make it back.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

One of the greatest places on earth. Great outfitter too! Fishing there makes you not want to even try in Ohio.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We went for years down the Namakan River which you go through the boundary waters for access.. Had many great stories and experiences of that trip through the years. Rarely did we see anyone and it was untouched fabulous fishing. My largest pike-40" and smallmouth-22". We went again 5 years ago now older but still an awesome time and as glad to see nothing changed. Would like a couple more trips before age gets me. It is work with some danger factors but its close to heaven on earth to me. Getting goose bumps just posting this.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Good to hear some nice stories. The kevlar canoes were sweet. I couldn't imagine the 1.5 mile portage w an aluminum canoe.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

Have made 3 trips up there and each one was trip of life time.we went in 2005,2007,2009 .each trip we went to different locations with last time Canadian border. Fishing was super with large walleye, 44” northern pike and numerous smallmouth. I would like to take my grandchildren on my last trip there as father time has robbed me of my health. I am not as i once was but i accept challenges everyday and overcome them one at time!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been up there myself also… I thought it was such a wonderful beautiful pristine place… Then on my last day there I bought some topographical maps of all the lakes that we visited… if you turn the map over and read the fine print ..you'll found out that all those lakes are freaking stocked With bass... that pretty much killed it for me...have never been back up since ...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

9Left said:


> I have been up there myself also… I thought it was such a wonderful beautiful pristine place… Then on my last day there I bought some topographical maps of all the lakes that we visited… if you turn the map over and read the fine print ..you'll found out that all those lakes are freaking stocked With bass... that pretty much killed it for me...have never been back up since ...


Yeah they dump a ton of fish up there. Everywhere in Minnesota really.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

They drop them by airplane. Been there once. It was definitely an experience. The Laurentian divide,is a strange phenomenon, it pushes a storm one way and then brings it back, almost like the eye of a hurricane. Stormed the entire trip. The prices are fairly reasonable.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

JamesF said:


> They drop them by airplane. Been there once. It was definitely an experience. The Laurentian divide,is a strange phenomenon, it pushes a storm one way and then brings it back, almost like the eye of a hurricane. Stormed the entire trip. The prices are fairly reasonable.


Upper St Croix lake, which just north of me has two outflows. One heads south and becomes the St Croix river. The other heads north and becomes the bois brule river. An oddity it is. it sits on the divide.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only been there one time many years ago with my wife and two sons. My wife and youngest son have been on a few trips there. It was a fun but physically taxing trip for sure, beautiful country. Went in on lake one, through lake 2 and 3 and camped much of the week on Insula on an island. Saw very few people.

My brother and sister in law have been going every year for over 25 years. They lost a friend on one of the trips that died of a heart attack on a portage, real story, no joke.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Regardless of where you go this country is Heaven on earth


----------

